# si + conditionnel



## Bix

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à expliquer un fait de langue, peut-être auriez-vous une idée ici  Cela concerne les conditionnelles : 

"Il aurait mieux servi cette bière s'il avait été un bon barman"  : une conditionnelle classique :  verbe principal au conditionnel, subordonnée à l'imparfait (en l'occurrence ici plus-que-parfait mais bon idem)

"Voyons si j'aurais fait un bon barman" : l'action principale n'est pas au conditionnel, donc utilisation possible du conditionnel en subordonnée.

"Il aurait voulu voir s'il aurait été un bon barman" : cette phrase me semble correcte pourtant la principale et la subordonnée sont toutes les deux au conditionnel. Je suppose qu'en fait l'explication réside plutôt dans la fonction réelle du "si" mais je n'arrive pas à mettre une qualification là-dessus...  

Je remarque  que dans la conditionnelle classique la subordonnée peut être déplacée : 
"S'il avait été un bon barman, il aurait mieux servi cette bière"
Or dans le dernier exemple ce n'est pas le cas : 
"S'il aurait fait un bon barman, il aurait voulu voir"

Quelqu'un peut-il éclairer ma lanterne ?

*edit* Je remarque aussi que dans la phrase avec le verbe "voir", la subordonnée est en vérité un objet... cela autoriserait-il l'emploi du conditionnel après le "si" ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il s'agit de deux emplois distincts du mot connecteur "si". Dans une construction conditionnelle, "si" introduit la proposition subordonnée exprimant la condition, et le verbe est à l'indicatif (présent, imparfait, passé, rarement futur).

"Si" peut aussi introduire une interrogative indirecte (= "si oui ou non"). On peut y trouver les mêmes formes verbales que dans une question de la forme "Est-ce que … ?" (indicatif, conditionnel, tous les temps).

Dans vos exemples avec "voir" + "si" interrogatif suivi du conditionnel, une proposition conditionnelle introduite par l'autre "si" est sous-entendue :
Voyons si (oui ou non) j'aurais fait un bon barman [si je n'avais pas fait autre chose de ma vie, si j'en avais eu l'occasion, etc.]​


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

On m'a toujours dit qu'il était strictement interdit que « si » soit suivi d'un conditionnel... mais je viens tout juste de tomber sur un exemple dans lequel « si » est suivi du verbe pouvoir au conditionnel. 

L'exemple est tiré de mon dictionnaire bilingue (Robert et Collins):
« Je voulais vous demander _si je pourrais_ arriver un peu plus tard demain matin ».

Je vous remercie beaucoup de m'éclairer.


----------



## Outsider

Eh bien, la phrase est tout à fait correcte. 

Il faut nuancer cette regle qu'on vous a dit. Ce qui se passe c'est qu'on n'utilise jamais le conditionnel après _si_ dans les phrases conditionnelles. Qu'est-il donc une phrase conditionnelle ? Eh bien, quelque chose du type:

Si {cause}, {conséquence}.​La phrase que vous avez transcrit n'est pas de cette sorte. Là, la conjonction _si_ exprime tout simplement une doute (pas une hypothèse), et le conditionnel a une valeur de politesse.


----------



## Ploupinet

"Si" + conditionnel est impossible dans le cas d'une supposition : "si je serais riche,..."  est impossible, on doit dire "si j'étais riche" 
Dans ton exemple, le "si" n'a pas la même valeur, ce n'est pas une hypothèse qui est introduite, mais une requête !


----------



## Frapap

Dans cet exemple, le si introduit une question :

- Pourrais-je venir un peu plus tard ? devient "Je voulais vous demander si je pourrais venir un peu plus tard". Cette tournure(question indirecte  et conditionnel) est, à mon avis, plus "polie" et formelle que la question directe.


----------



## Bix

Presque un an plus tard je me permets un petit "up", car je suis retombé exactement sur le même problème aujourd'hui, et je me suis fait reprendre. J'ai bien sûr pu rétorquer à mon correcteur (qui du coup ne l'était plus) qu'il se trompait, et cela grâce à l'explication de l'interrogative indirecte !

Ma phrase : 
_Je voulais savoir si l'organisation de cette fête se concrétiserait et, le cas échéant, si j'y serais convié._

Le "si j'y serais" sonne furieusement mal aux oreilles, et pourtant nous sommes toujours bien dans le même cas de figure ! (savoir si, voir si,  etc.)

Merci donc encore CapnPrep pour cette explication judicieuse !


----------



## alkhitan

Dans un livre, j'ai trouvé:'...le Bouddha hésita un moment, se demandant s'il ne serait pas vain de tenter dexposer au monde la Vérité..'Pourquoi il y a le conditionnel apres le si?merci.


----------



## Donaldos

Parce que ce "si" n'introduit pas une hypothèse mains une interrogation indirecte.


----------



## mimimot

Je me demande s'il est correct d'employer le conditionnel après le si dans la phrase suivante :

Ça par exemple!  Si je me serais attendue à voir une girafe parler aujourd'hui!! 

Merci!


----------



## hannah75

Non.

Si je m'étais...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir.

Je pense que le sens est très voisin de _est-ce que je me serais attendue à voir une girafe parler aujourd'hui ?_, interrogation qui marque l'étonnement, donc proche de l'exclamation. Ce_ si_ n'introduit pas de toute façon une condition, ce qui rend à mon sens le conditionnel possible.

Une façon d'expliquer, c'est en partant de la construction du type : _je vous demande si vous vous seriez attendue à voir une girafe parler aujourd'hui_, interrogation indirecte avec si, très classique, dont le fonctionnement est rappelé dans des messages qui précèdent. La personne qui prononce _si je me serais attendue à voir une girafe parler aujourd'hui ! _reprend pour ainsi dire cette construction, mais en s'adressant à elle-même : c'est à la fois direct et indirect.

J'espère ne pas avoir dit de bêtise.


----------



## beri

Bonjour,

_*Si vous ne mangeriez pas un chien, pourquoi manger une dinde ?*_

Voyez-vous une faute dans cette phrase ? J'y vois tout au plus une tournure inhabituelle, mais pas incorrecte, tout comme dans :

_*Si j'aurais préféré que tu me la donnes, je te remercie de me l'avoir prêtée.*_


----------



## Maître Capello

Ces phrases sont en fait correctes car le _si_ n'est pas hypothétique. Dans les deux cas le conditionnel dépend en fait d'une proposition conditionnelle sous-entendue.

_*S'[il est vrai que]* vous ne mangeriez pas un chien *[si on vous en proposait]*, pourquoi manger une dinde ?

*[Même] si* j'aurais préféré que tu me la donnes *[si j'avais pu choisir]*, je te remercie de me l'avoir prêtée._


----------



## Bouloum

Bonsoir,

Petite question relative à une autre exception du Si + Conditionnel.

Quelle est donc la règle grammaticale qui légitime l'usage du conditionnel après si dans la phrase suivante ?
"Si vous aimeriez participer à cet événement, consultez la rubrique information de notre site internet."

Merci !


----------



## jekoh

Dans les cas où un présent ou un passé n'exprimeraient pas la nuance souhaitée, notamment celle d'un futur, _si_ peut être suivi d'un *futur* ou d'un *conditionnel*. La supposition porte sur un verbe sous-jacent (_s'il est vrai que_, _si on admet que_, _si on estime que_, etc.) (Grevisse)


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> La supposition porte sur un verbe sous-jacent (_s'il est vrai que_, _si on admet que_, _si on estime que_, etc.)


Très honnêtement, je ne vois pas comment s’insérerait ce genre de  "verbe sous-jacent" dans la phrase donnée:

"_s'il est vrai que_, _si on admet que_, _si on estime que_ vous aimeriez participer à cet événement, consultez ...." 

Ici, l'idée est la suivante: "Si vous avez envie/ l'intention de participer à cet événement,  consultez ...."


----------



## jekoh

On aurait pu avoir « _Si vous souhaitez participer_ » ou « _Si vous désirez participer_ », etc., mais le verbe _aimer_ pour exprimer le souhait ou le désir ne peut se conjuguer qu'au conditionnel, donc on est bien dans un cas où seul le conditionnel permet d'exprimer la nuance souhaitée.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> le verbe _aimer_ pour exprimer le souhait ou le désir ne peut se conjuguer qu'au conditionnel, donc on est bien dans un cas où seul le conditionnel permet d'exprimer la nuance souhaitée.


C'est juste. Mais...
J'éviterais _"Si vous aimeriez" _en utilisant un substitut comme tu l'as proposé: _Si vous souhaitez/ désirez ... _. Ça serait plus élégant ....


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> J'éviterais _"Si vous aimeriez" _en utilisant un substitut comme tu l'as proposé: _Si vous souhaitez/ désirez ... _. Ça serait plus élégant ....


 Je suis du même avis. À mon sens, _Si vous aimeriez_ est de mauvais aloi.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,

[…]
... étant actuellement à la recherche du travail, je m'adresse à votre entreprise si je ( pourrais/pourrai/peux) y avoir du travail.
Voilà la difficulté ! Le problème réside dans " quel temps employer entre ces temps cités ?" Moi, en voulant respecter la règle qui dit le si n'aime pas les rais, j'ai utilisé je peux. Ai-je bien fait d'employer le présent de l'indicatif, ou le conditionnel est aussi une autre possibilité ?

D'avance merci


----------



## OLN

Attention, la règle "les _si _n'aiment pas les _-rais_" ne s'applique pas ici. On ne s'adresse pas à une entreprise/un recruteur à condition d'avoir un travail.
Il manque manifestement un morceau de la phrase.
_Je m'adresse à vous* pour savoir *_?_ *si *je pourrais avoir du travail dans votre entreprise._ (interrogation indirecte)

Il s'agit ici du conditionnel de politesse ou retenue, mais le sous-entendu est le même qu'avec "si je peux" : le cas échéant, si un poste est libre, si ma candidature vous intéresse, si vous êtes d'accord, etc.
_Je pourrai_ est le futur : si je pourrai plus tard, un jour dans l'avenir. Ca ne sonne pas bien.

Note : être à la recherche de travail ou d'un travail


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en effet une interrogative indirecte et non une hypothèse ou une condition. Dans ce cas, le conditionnel est possible après _si_ :

Interrogative directe : _J'aimerais savoir : « Est-ce que je *pourrais* avoir du travail ? »_
Interrogative indirecte : _J'aimerais savoir si je *pourrais* avoir du travail_.

Vous noterez que le présent est aussi possible, mais il est moins poli :

Interrogative directe : _J'aimerais savoir : « Est-ce que je *peux* avoir du travail ? »_
Interrogative indirecte : _J'aimerais savoir si je *peux* avoir du travail_.


----------



## Descarreaux

Bonjour,

Je sais que les poissons-si mangent les poissons-rait, mais, est-ce qu'il y a des exceptions?

La phrase est de la forme suivante:
«Bla bla bla, il ne saurait donc y avoir de problèmes. Et s'il ne _______ y avoir de problèmes alors ...»

J'ai googlé: "s'il ne saurait y avoir de", ça donne 87,800 occurrences, alors que "s'il ne sait y avoir de" et "s'il ne savait y avoir de" en donnent aucune.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a en effet des exceptions : le conditionnel n'est pas toujours impossible après _si_. Mais tout dépend du contexte. En particulier, l'information clef qui nous manque ici est le « bla bla bla ». Merci de bien vouloir nous donner la phrase originale dans son intégralité.


----------



## gvu

C'est drôle mais il n'est pas possible de dire "il ne sait (savait) y avoir de". Ce n'est donc pas un conditionnel "vrai", juste une tournure figée, un résidu d'une autre époque.


----------



## Bezoard

On est ici typiquement dans les explications du message 16 supra : « Dans les cas où un présent ou un passé n'exprimeraient pas la nuance souhaitée, notamment celle d'un futur, _si_ peut être suivi d'un *futur* ou d'un *conditionnel*. La supposition porte sur un verbe sous-jacent (_s'il est vrai que_, _si on admet que_, _si on estime que_, etc.) (Grevisse) »
ET s'il ne saurait y avoir de problèmes = ET s'il est vrai qu'il ne saurait y avoir de problèmes...


----------



## Descarreaux

Maître Capello said:


> Il y a en effet des exceptions : le conditionnel n'est pas toujours impossible après _si_. Mais tout dépend du contexte. En particulier, l'information clef qui nous manque ici est le « bla bla bla ». Merci de bien vouloir nous donner la phrase originale dans son intégralité.


Merci Maître Capello,

Je vais lire ce fil que je n'avais pas trouvé, mais auparavant, voici la phrase originale dans son intégralité
(le sujet est le relativisme qui fonde le multiculturalisme canadien.)

«Car, si toutes les cultures se valent, si aucune n'est préférable, il ne saurait y avoir de progrès civilisationnel. Et s'il ne saurait y avoir de progrès civilisationnel, il ne saurait y avoir d'innovations conceptuelles libératrices.»

Merci.


----------



## OLN

Je ne vois pas de réelle condition dans la deuxième phrase, hormis celle implicite que le 1er postulat doit être établi au préalable.
Paraphrase : 
Dès lors qu'il est établi qu'il ne saurait y avoir (≈ qu'il ne peut y avoir/qu'il n'y a pas) de progrès civilisationnel parce que toutes les cultures se valent, il ne saurait y avoir de...


----------

